# 孩子应该学会体谅父母



## Wax gourd

大家好

孩子应该学会体谅父母中的“体谅” 应该是英文中的哪个词呢？  可以用understand吗？  感觉不够贴切。 你们那认为呢？ 

谢谢。


----------



## brofeelgood

They should learn to put themselves in their parents' shoes.


----------



## Wax gourd

谢谢！


----------



## sunlight at midnight

be considerate of your parents


----------



## Wax gourd

sunlight at midnight said:


> be considerate of your parents


谢谢！


----------



## brofeelgood

sunlight at midnight said:


> be considerate of *towards* your parents


It's *considerate of you* to offer your seat to the old lady. You were really *considerate towards* the old lady by offering up your seat.


----------



## Wax gourd

brofeelgood said:


> It's *considerate of you* to offer your seat to the old lady. You were really *considerate towards* the old lady by offering up your seat.


I found this on Google : - "Being considerate of others will take you and your children further in life than any college or professional degree." - Marian Wright Edelman.  So I think it's fine to say" be considerate of your parents" .


----------



## brofeelgood

Good find, thanks for pointing that out!   

I personally wouldn't use it myself though. "_Being considerate towards (or to) others will take you and your children further in life..._" sounds indefinitely more natural to my ears.


----------



## sunlight at midnight

可以不必拘泥于字面意思
be attentive to your parents
be concerned for/about your parents
care for your parent
be a kindly/thoughtful child
be mindful of the needs of your parents


----------



## Wax gourd

谢谢！


----------



## brofeelgood

「体谅」跟「关心/注意」同义？

体谅父母的处境 = 关心父母的处境？


----------



## sunlight at midnight

仅提供一个思路，具体措辞还是得看上下文


----------

